
Dear Lumber yard - daniel-cussen
Dear Sirs,<p>I write to solicit; we sell termites.  We provide termite adoption services for lumberyards.<p>While termite adoption may sound terrible at first blush, we believe it to be adviseable.  The termites can dispose of wracked beams without requiring burning.  The termites can also eliminate small pieces of discarded wood, and partly take care of cleaning the sawing site in your stead.  They can also easily consume stockpiles that are no longer useful.  This may be especially valuable in sight of the housing downturn in your area and subsequent inventory surpluses you may be dealing with.  Any surplus inventory you give to the termites will largely be metabolized by the termites, and therefore decrease in volume.  From a practical  point of view, a termite nest can perform in your lumber yard the task it performs in nature; that of a recycler.  At this point you can exploint the large amount of fertilizer left over and sell it.<p>You are in a position at which you can begin to sell natural fertilizer easily.  Consumers relate your core business to fixing homes.  You provide beams for home improvement purposes, and while that segment of the housing market is falling, the gardening market is holding up because desperate sellers will try to improve the curb appeal of their house in order to finally sell their house.  This means home sellers are improving their gardens, which involves the use of fertilizer.  As the housing downturn has affected your core business for the worse, why not hedge these losses by entering the fertilizer market?<p>Not only will termites reduce costs and expand your business, they will also provide excellent public relations.  Ecology is in these days; Whole Foods can charge about twice the usual price for its products solely because they are organic.  This despite any evidence the food the sell is actually better in any way.  Many consumers may want to reduce their carbon footprint.  By buying your fertilizer, they effectively stop about half of the carbon in a plank from reaching the atmosphere.  This will provide cheap and novel marketing for both your core business and your fertilizer business.<p>We'll be the first to acknowledge that termites pose a serious risk to wood.  They can devastate a home if left unattended for a few years.  A simple "moat" around the termite's designated space will be able to effectively stop the termites from harming the good wood.  In doing so, you will showcase your expertise in handling lumber and the confidence you have in your abilities.  You may be able to sell termite control sprays in the process.<p>At Intermite, we believe adopting a nest will be an excellent way to help your core lumber business.  For an up-front set-up fee of $449.00, we offer the delivery and installation and setup of a termite nest in your lumberyard.<p>A nest costs $450.00 plus tax.  This fee includes includes delivery and installation.  We offer related products such as custom fertilizer bags,<p>Regards,
Intermite
======
daniel-cussen
I had fun writing this.

